# ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت



## answer me muslims (5 يونيو 2007)

شوفو ترتيبه الكام واعمل مقارنه بينه وبين اى موقع مسيحى اخر هتعرف الفرق 





اكبر موقع مسيحى بعدد الزوار له:yahoo:

http://www.alexa.com/data/details/traffic_details?url=http://www.arabchurch.com


----------



## veansea (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

وااااااااااااااااااااااااو
_ربنا يزيد ويبارك يا رب
ويكبر وزوارة تكتر كمان وكمان 
قولوا امين​_


----------



## magedbey (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

nice !!


----------



## merola (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

حلووووووووووووووو اوى يا رب زيد و بارك كمان و كمان


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

شكرا يا انسر علي الموقع 

الرب يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

*هذا الفضل يعود للقائمين عليه*
*وربنا يباركهم *
*تحياتى *​


----------



## امير محمود محمد محمود (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

*****


----------



## زيدان المصري (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
هل تتركوا هذا العضو يتهمنا بالكفر دون أن يحذف من المنتدي
شكرا


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*



زيدان المصري قال:


> سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
> هل تتركوا هذا العضو يتهمنا بالكفر دون أن يحذف من المنتدي
> شكرا


*ارسلت شكوى لادارة المنتدى بتجاوزات هذا العضو*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## زيدان المصري (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح يكون مع الجميع
المنتدي جميل جدااااااااااااا وذلك لأعتناء القائمين عليه بالرد السريع والأهتمام بكل الأسئلة المطروحة وتحديث الموضوعات والمشاركة الجادة وحاجات كتير اوي جميلة وانا سعيد اني اكون عضو من بين كل هؤلاء الأعضاء الأقويا وانا المستفيد صدقوني واستمتعت بالمشاركات المهولة معاكم وترحيبكم والأسلوب الذي يقدم وحرس كل الأعضاء علي مراعاة شعور الجميع 
شئ جميل جدا وأتمني لم التقدم والتوفيق لكل القائمين علي المنتدي


----------



## زيدان المصري (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
شكرا ليك يابيتر وسعدت بالتعرف عليك من خلالك الرد والأستجابة وعمل شكوي سريعة شكرا مرة اخري
سلام


----------



## Ramzi (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

الف مبروووج علينا كلنا


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*



زيدان المصري قال:


> سلام رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع
> شكرا ليك يابيتر وسعدت بالتعرف عليك من خلالك الرد والأستجابة وعمل شكوي سريعة شكرا مرة اخري
> سلام


*اساليب همجيه *
*وبدل الرد*
*والمشاركات الجاده*
*يكون*
*رد الفعل عكسى*
*لانهن متعودون *
*على *
*الفشل *
*وشماعات *
*الفشل*
*جاهزه *
*وشكرا لك *
*يا زيدان المصرى*
*وليسعدنى معرفتك*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## answer me muslims (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

لقد تم فصل العضو


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*



answer me muslims قال:


> لقد تم فصل العضو


*شكرا على سرعه الاستجابه*
*تحياتى*​


----------



## فادية (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

ربنا يزيد ويبارك 
يا رب لتكن كلمتك نورا يضيء العالم بأسره 
مبروك لينا كلنا على الانجاز الكبير دا 
وما دام الله معنا فمن علينا 
اكيد المنتدى بيكبر وبيكبر بقوة رب المجد الي موجود معانا دايما 
وزي ما قال لنا 
حيثما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثه باسمي فانا اكون هناك معهم 
فما بالك لما تجتمع الالاف البشر باسم يسوع 
يا رب دايما في تقدم وازدهار​


----------



## samer12 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

 يا رب يبارك ويزيد كمان وكمان


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*

( اذا" ليس الغارس شيئا" ولا  الساقى بل الله الذى ينمى ) .............. ربنا يزيد ويبارك ويعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## Tabitha (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع مسيحى على النت*



فادية قال:


> ربنا يزيد ويبارك
> يا رب لتكن كلمتك نورا يضيء العالم بأسره
> يا رب دايما في تقدم وازدهار​




*آمين ... 

ليكن كل شئ لمجد إسمك القدوس .

وإلى الأمام دائماً ببركة صلوات امنا الملكة .*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيس*

يا رب بارك يا رب .. يا رب بارك يا رب .. يا رب باااااااااااااااااااارك و زييييييييييييييييييييييدوة​


----------



## thelife.pro (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ادخل اتفرج موقع الكنيسه العربيه اكبر موقع*

شيء نفتخر به جميعا 
ان يكون موقع الكنيسة العربية هو الأول بين المواقع المسيحية 

ولي الشرف انني من أعضاء هذا الموقع 

واصلي للرب ان يحمي لنا هذا الموقع 
وان يكون بعون القائمين عليه 
واشكرهم أجمعين


----------

